# CRAWFORD COUNTY BOW HUNTERS IRON MAN SHOOT Sept 26th and 27th



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah I was tough enough! All three courses in one day and it was a blast!!!

If ya'all missed it this year make a point to go next year. It was my first time and it was a AWESOME!!!!! It was like an archery amusement park - couldn't decide which course to shoot first - Safari animals, small targets or the deer course?!

Crawford Co. Bowhunters you all did a great job! What a fun shoot to end my
3D season on! Look forward to next year!

Yankee Rebel - I ended at 54up. Not bad but only one darn apple. Chuck beat me by 20 points. At one point I almost thought I had him though!


----------

